# 2005 4-Runner won't go into 4 wheel drive



## K-Town Bubba (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a 2005 4-Runner that (apparently) will not go into 4 wheel drive. When I shift into 4 Hi the indicator light continues to blink, and when I shift into 4-Lo the indicator light blinks and a buzzer sounds.

Any ideas about how to fix this would be appreciated.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Being a fellow 4Runner owner 
Check out Toyota-4Runner.org
Find your generation which is 4th gen
You will find your answer there if you look hard enough. You'll also find the fix..I promise your problem is not exclusive to ""just you".

Join the forum so you can use the search tools ...


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

do you have a MIL/CEL on? If so scan the PCM and see if it is for engine or trans codes. Most likely this will not help much but always a starting point. 

I would also check the linkage if it is not a by wire system. If it is a by wire system then take it to a mechanic and pull out the $$$. Tuna had a good suggestion, some of those sites have guys who know what they are talking about. It is worth a shot to see if you can fix it less expensively


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If your are near fuquay NC shoot me a pm. If not, then I have some suggestions. Do you get a service 4wd message or anything similar? Have you tried backing up about 10ft while engaging? Could be anything from a bad encore motor or switch to a bad wire. Garbo says you should get rid of that yota


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

not sure if you've solved your issue or not, but I had a similar issue on a 03 tundra. tapping the actuator lightly with a hammer while someone toggled the 4wd button ( assuming yours is push-button ) fixed the issue...


----------



## Spiderjhn (Dec 23, 2015)

I have an 04 limited that would not go into 4lo when I first got it. Over a few weeks I would keep trying and she finally went into 4lo. Transmission in neutral and foot on the brake for 4lo. Be patient. Can be expensive.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

My 07 4Runner would not go into 4lo when I bought it used at a dodge dealer.
Took it back under warranty, and the dodge dealer took it to Toyota dealership where they had to remove the Xfer case, split it, and replace the actuator motor.
Dodge guy told me it was about a $2300 job.
It can be done by a shadetree mechanic, according to Youtube, but it was warranty work to me.
A common problem with the electronic shift transfer cases.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Check actuator hoses and airlines, if it has air lockers.


----------

